# Can anyone help me find a replacement part?



## emmyvm7 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi, I've been searching the forums for a while and cant seem to find what I am looking for. I am looking for the lid that goes on the fuse box in the engine compartment. I have tried searching for it on various websites and none of them seem to have it for sale. I am trying to find it online because it will most likely be cheaper than getting it at an auto parts store. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You wouldn't find that in an auto parts store as it's a dealer item. Your best bet would be to have your VIN# handy and check with some of the Nissan dealers that sell online, such as 1stAAANissanParts.com or CourtesyParts.com. Keep in mind that you will have to pay shipping costs, so how much cheaper it will be buying from them as opposed to your local dealer you'll have to check into.


----------



## emmyvm7 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help smj999smj. Unfortunately those two sites didn't have the piece I'm looking for, they only had it numbered on the diagram but didn't carry the part so my search continues.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the dealer doesn't carry it anymore, then you'll have to find one in a salvage yard. You might want to try Michaelson's in S. Amboy, NJ. They specialize in imports and used them quite a bit when I live in NJ years ago:

Michaelson Foreign Car Parts


----------



## jeffben2 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Nissan Sentra and Nissan Sunny Parts Numbers?*

I moved to the Caribbean and bought a Nissan Sunny Super Saloon 2000 fb15 right hand drive. The parts here are extremely expensive so I want to buy some parts in the U.S. and bring them down on the plane. The problem I'm having is when I am looking at parts to buy for a 2000 Sentra (U.S. version) they are giving several options for part numbers. Does anyone know if there is a Nissan Sunny webpage that will tell me the part numbers for it and a place I can cross reference so I don't bring down the wrong parts?


----------

